# rear seat instal help



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Finally gonna get my rear shoulder belts into my '66.

When reinstalling the back seat, does the lower cushion go in before the top one? are there floor anchors that the seat frames slide into to lock in place (currently my upper is zip tied in place and the lower is floating). Want to make sure I do it right.

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ylwgto said:


> Finally gonna get my rear shoulder belts into my '66.
> 
> When reinstalling the back seat, does the lower cushion go in before the top one? are there floor anchors that the seat frames slide into to lock in place (currently my upper is zip tied in place and the lower is floating). Want to make sure I do it right.
> 
> Thanks


Don't know what every year is like, but the upper back seat goes first and hooks in, then the bottom. Some upper backs are bolted and I believe some just have a metal locking tab that gets folded over at the bottom "legs".

The bottom can need some force to get it locked in. Look where the hooks are on the floor that the metal wire needs to hook into. At these 2 points, I usually have to give it a good slam with my hands and a somewhat downward force to get them locked in place. You don't need killer force as you don't want to bend anything, just a good firm pop/hit with open hand should do it.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool, thanks PJ.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If your car is like my 67, no force on Earth will pop the bottom in or out. This is my 3rd 66-67 GTO that Ive had apart, so it aint my first rodeo, either. Maybe it matters whether or not the back seat saw a lot of use?

In any event, after 45 minutes of wanting to blow my car up, I finally used a short 2x4 to make a lever and then I used leverage to pop it in. That took less than a few seconds per side. 

Next I was going to try a sawed off shot gun.


----------

